# Unable to scan on HP Officejet 4215



## jack713 (Oct 24, 2008)

After I upgraded to Leopard on MacBook Pro I needed to upgrade drivers to get printer to work. Now when I try to scan I get a message on printer that I need to install software to use the scanner. How do I fix this? Thank you


----------

